# Asus Zenfone 2 water damage



## sennsei (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello guys. First time posting here, and I'm not exactly sure I'm posting in the correct place.
I have a Asus Zenfone 2 that suffered water damage. Basically, everything worked fine except the touchscreen which was unresponsive (the screen worked fine but I couldn't use the touchscreen for anything, not even to unlock the phone).
So I took it to a local phone repair shop and they said the LCD was misconfigured and they couldn't do anything. Now the phone does not fully turn on like it did before and I am faced with this image:







I don't know what to do. The phone is pretty good to just toss away without further investigating. The image I posted is all white, but I have seen a couple of green stripes (and maybe other colors) on different iterations of this pattern. Also, when I turn the phone on, it first vibrates then shows the asus screen. When the Asus screen disappears, I am left with the image I have attached which slowly fades in.
edit: the phone also appears to restart after some time on this screen, and then it's back at it again.

Any and all help much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

re this


> So I took it to a local phone repair shop and they said the LCD was misconfigured and they couldn't do anything


a lost cause
However for your peace of mind - seek another opinion from a different repair source
However
NOW


> Now the phone does not fully turn on like it did before and I am faced with this image:


IMHO the phone is in such state that repair is uneconomical even if possible


----------

